# Soda/beer can fire starter



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

This is an item I had in a survival video I made in 1994
You're on a survival setup and you come across a beer can---DON"T SMASH IT. If it has a concave bottom you can use it for fire starting. The bottom is like a magnifying glass in reverse. Use a finger to go round and round until it gets shinny. Then use your Tee shirt to shine it to a higher gloss. Line up the bottom facing the sun and put some tinder at the focal point. With dry and proper tinder you have a fire going.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Fire from a Can of Coke and a Chocolate Bar

Got chocolate? you can shine it with chocolate, too.  I just wanted to respond to your post.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> Fire from a Can of Coke and a Chocolate Bar
> 
> Got chocolate? you can shine it with chocolate, too.  I just wanted to respond to your post.


Actually, I think this originated from my video made in 94. I still have the video originals. Not sure though. Tooth paste also will work but normally one dosen't have that with on a survival trek.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Old Seer said:


> Actually, I think this originated from my video made in 94. I still have the video originals. Not sure though. Tooth paste also will work but normally one dosen't have that with on a survival trek.


TEOTWAWKI is no excuse for poor dental hygiene


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure why didn't just use the aluminum foil the chocolate was wrapped in as a reflector.


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Not sure why didn't just use the aluminum foil the chocolate was wrapped in as a reflector.


Plain foil isn't formed correctly to make a pinpoint beam. A flat surface won't work, unless one can make a near perfect concave surface out of the the foil, but very hard to do.


----------

